# عقلاً



## KokyS

مرحباً
فالقانون يجب أن يرتبط عقلا بالهدف المبتغى منه، كونه ليس مقصودًا في ذاته وإنما هو وسيلة لتحقيق أهداف بعينها
ما معنى عقلاًَ في الجملة المذكورة أعلاه؟ شكراً​


----------



## shafaq

أقترح إحدى الكلمات التالية:
طبعاً , أصلاً , كما  هو المفروض , منطقياً​


----------



## Mahaodeh

أعتقد أن المقصود بعقلا هنا هو التفكير المنطقي. أظن أن المقصود هو أن القانون يجب أن يُفسّر بالعقل والمنطق لأن القانون وُضع لتحقيق الهدف من ورائه وليس لتنفيذه بلا تفكير أو تدقيق


----------

